# Auf externer Festplatte installiertes Kubuntu per boot-cd starten



## Leugim (2. November 2008)

Hi!
Ich habe vor, auf einer externen Platte kubuntu zu installieren, um internet, festplatte und evt php-server für testzwecke im Neztwerk verfügbar zu machen.

als Basis dient mir diese Anleitung
http://www.linuxjournal.com/node/1005985
Allerdings kann ich die festplatte nur extern per USB anschließen, weil das Mobo keinen Sata anschluß bietet. (und ich nur diese ein Platte habe)

Ich dachte anfangs, Kubuntu auf die externe festplatte zu bekommen, wäre der schwere Teil, allerdings lief dies nahezu reibungslos (musste die Live-CD lediglich nochmal neu-brennen).
Die Probleme traten auf, sobald ich die frischinstallation bootete (böote?^^): Es geht nicht.
Das BIOS (ami) bietet zwar die Möglichkeit von USB HDD aus zu booten, allerdings scheint dies nicht zu funktionieren, weil immer die "Boot Failure, Reboot and Select proper Boot device[...]Press any key..." Meldung auftaucht.

Daraufhin dachte ich mir, dass man ja theoretisch eine boot-cd erstellen könnte, die ähnlich wie ein bootmanager, daraufhin das Kubuntu startet.
Im internet finde ich haufenweise Live-Cd anleitungen und immerwieder stolpere ich über SYSLINUX oder "ultimateBootCD" (http://www.ultimatebootcd.com).
Allerdings scheitere ich kläglichst daran zu begreifen, wie ich damit weiterkommen könnte.

Wie man unschwer erraten kann, habe ich bisher mit Linux im allegemeinen wenig zutun gehabt, da mir aber kein Bildschirm, wenig ram (256mb), eine externe sataPlatte und schwaches Motherboard zu Verfügung stehen, dachte ich mir, mit Linux besser dran zu sein......

Ziel ist es Internet und Festplatte im Netzwerk verfügbar zu machen (möglichst ohne zusätzliche Geldausgaben).

Sollte jemand wissen, wie dies zu erreichen ist, biitte immer her damit!
Danke schonmal im vorraus!


----------



## deepthroat (2. November 2008)

Hi.

Du mußt irgendeinen Bootmanager installieren. Normalerweise ist das Grub. Hast du während der Installation irgendwelche Optionen für Grub (oder LiLO) angegeben?

Ansonsten sind auf der Ultimate Boot CD einige Boot Manager (Smart BootManager, Gujin etc.) drauf. Die würde ich einfach mal ausprobieren.

Gruß


----------



## Raubkopierer (2. November 2008)

Schau dir einfach mal diese beiden Artikel von Ubuntuusers.de an:

ubuntuusers-wiki:Live-USB

ubuntuusers-wiki:Live-USB (persistent)


----------



## Leugim (2. November 2008)

Danke für die Antworten!
Ich habe einen bootloader auf die externe Platte installiert (GRUB, schätze ich).
Da ich keine interne Festplatte habe, kann ich keinen Bootmanager installieren/konfigurieren, damit der die externe Festplatte bootet.

Kann man von der ultimate boot cd ein iso machen lassen, dass beispielsweise einen bootmanager prekonfiguriert hat, sodass dieser von cd gestartet wird und den bootvorgang an die externe platte umleitet?

Ich stelle mir vor, dass man irgendwie einen bootloader auf eine cd "installieren" könnte. Sozusagen als Ersatz einer regulären Installation auf einer internen festplatte.

Mein Problem scheint zu sein, dass man vom externen Case aus nicht booten kann. Die Poweranzeige geht genau in dem Moment aus, indem bootmedien gesucht werden...


----------



## deepthroat (2. November 2008)

Leugim hat gesagt.:


> Mein Problem scheint zu sein, dass man vom externen Case aus nicht booten kann. Die Poweranzeige geht genau in dem Moment aus, indem bootmedien gesucht werden...


Vermutlich eine Platte ohne eigene Stromversorgung. Da ist dann vermutlich zu wenig Spannung vorhanden.

Du kannst Grub auch direkt auf eine CD brennen: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/Making-a-GRUB-bootable-CD_002dROM.html

Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre, Linux direkt ins BIOS zu installieren (ist aber was für "Experten"): http://www.coreboot.org/Welcome_to_coreboot 

Das würde dann allerdings die Zeit zum Booten auf ca 3 Sekunden begrenzen 

Gruß


----------



## Leugim (2. November 2008)

Ich nochmal.
Ich habe mir die Live-Usb geschichten mal durchgelesen, allerdings brauche ich ja eigentlich nicht die usb-installation, da ich schon eine persistente installation habe. Ich bräuchte einen boot-workaround.. damit diese installation gebootet wird.

In den von Raubkopierer geposteten Links ist von bootflags die Rede..


> Nun muss für diese Partition noch das Bootflag gesetzt werden (in anderen Worten: die Partition wird als Startfähig markiert.


Ich habe soetwas aber nicht gemacht. 
Werden diese Flags bei der live-installation automatisch gesetzt?
Kann ich diese bootflags von der Kubuntu live-CD aus noch nachträglich setzen?

Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre ein BIOS update zu versuchen, da die vorhandene Version dem Jahr 2000 entspricht und es anscheinend ein neueres Release von 2005 gibt.

Ich werde mal versuchen das BIOS zu aktualisieren, mal sehen ob das was bringt..


//nachtrag: Ich bin eindeutig zu lahm im Antworten...
Ich werde deepthroats link um Grub auf cd zu brennen folgen und das als erstes ausprobieren.. diese ins BIOS installieren Geschichte grenzt mir zu sehr an dunklen PC-Zauber. 
Mein mobo ist auch nicht in der supported-tabelle.
Tausend Dank, deepthroat!
Ich melde mich später wieder (Fluchend oder jubelnd).


----------



## Raubkopierer (2. November 2008)

Du kannst den genannten boot-flag mit so ziemlich jedem Partitionseditor (fdisk, gparted) setzen. Nur der Vollständigkeit halber.


----------



## Leugim (2. November 2008)

Ok, wieder zurück in ein funktionierendes system...
Zusammengefasst: Hat nicht geklappt.
Ich bin der Anleitung auf die deepthroat verlinkt hat, nach besten Gewissen gefolgt, doch leider scheint der Wurm ein wenig tiefer zu sitzen. 
Ich bekomme immer nur einen "Error 21: Selected disk does not exist" oder so ähnlich. Mit selected disk meint er wohl (Hd0,0)
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, dass grub anzeigt, welche disks überhaupt existieren?
ansheinend liegt mein ver**ck**"externe usb drive nicht auf hd0, hd1, hd2 oder sd0 sd1. Kann es sein, dass ich von grub aus nicht externe usb-drives  booten kann?
Oder liegt das ganze etwa am case(vantec nexstar3 usb/eSata)?
ODER bekommen externe laufwerke eine andere Bezeichnung?

Achja: Mein laufwerk ist in drei partitionen geteilt.
1: 4gb ext3
2: 1gb swap
3:extended
  3a: 40gb ntfs
  3b: ca.100gb ntfs
liegt da vielleicht irgendein Fehler?
Bei der ersten installation habe ich den bootmanager in hd0,0 installaliert. Macht das Probleme, wenn ich grub schon von cd aus starte?


----------



## deepthroat (2. November 2008)

Leugim hat gesagt.:


> Ok, wieder zurück in ein funktionierendes system...
> Zusammengefasst: Hat nicht geklappt.
> Ich bin der Anleitung auf die deepthroat verlinkt hat, nach besten Gewissen gefolgt, doch leider scheint der Wurm ein wenig tiefer zu sitzen.
> Ich bekomme immer nur einen "Error 21: Selected disk does not exist" oder so ähnlich. Mit selected disk meint er wohl (Hd0,0)
> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, dass grub anzeigt, welche disks überhaupt existieren?


Wenn du erstmal kein menu.lst auf die CD packst kommst du automatisch in die Grub Shell. Da gibt es einige Kommandos mit Tab-Vervollständigung. Z.B. wenn du den root Befehl ausführen willst und "root (" eingibst und dann Tab drückst, versucht Grub alle möglichen Disks anzuzeigen. Desweiteren gibt es eine "help" Funktion auch für die einzelnen Befehle ("help kernel"). 

Die Befehle die du dann dort eingeben mußt sehen genauso aus wie die in der menu.lst Datei.

Gruß


----------



## Leugim (2. November 2008)

Das habe ich als erstes versucht. also ohne die menu.lst.
Allerdings tauchte als einizgste Option "rootnoverify" auf. Keine disks. Gibt es andere bezeichnungen abgesehen von hd?
Ich werde mal mit "help" schauen, ob ich da weiterkommen kann..
Ich werde es wohl einsehen müssen, dass ich in diesem Fall wohl nicht um eine interne festplatte herumkomme... 
meine menu.lst:

```
title		Ubuntu 8.04.1, kernel 2.6.24-19-generic
root		(hd0,0)
kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-19-generic root=UUID=e7e6352c-28f7-418a-bd8d-887fb8505d0a ro quiet splash
initrd		/boot/initrd.img-2.6.24-19-generic
quiet
```


----------



## Laudian (3. November 2008)

USB-Devices werden in aller Regel schon in den hd oder sd-Devices eingebunden, allerdings erst spaeter.
Zum Bootzeitraum wird ein Blockdevice noch nicht gefunden, da der Kernel es noch nicht durch Treiber bereit stellt. 

Wichtig ist vorerst mal, dass dein Bios USB als bootbares Device kennt und du es in die Bootreihenfolge setzen kannst ... bsw als USB-HDD oder wie auch immer das genannt wird. Dann wird es naemlich entsprechend ins System eingebaut und die Wahrscheinlichkeit steigt, dass Grub es findet. 

Edit:

welche UUID hast du in deiner menu.lst angegeben?

Wenn du die HDD ueber UUID suchst geht das mit USB-Geraeten auch und das genau auf die gleiche art und weise ... 

http://www.luz1f3r.net/nopaste/view.php?where_id=4634&securecode=0375479001225713396

ein BSP-Eintrag von einem funktionierenden Ubuntu auf externer Platte von nem Freund.

Du musst die UUID deiner USB-Platte raus bekommen, dann sollte das gehen ...


----------



## deepthroat (3. November 2008)

Leugim hat gesagt.:


> Das habe ich als erstes versucht. also ohne die menu.lst.
> Allerdings tauchte als einizgste Option "rootnoverify" auf.


Hm? Hast du denn wirklich *r o o t <Leertaste> <Klammer-auf> <Tab-Taste>* eingegeben? Wenn du "roo" und Tab eingibst wird aber auch der root Befehl angezeigt oder?


Leugim hat gesagt.:


> Keine disks. Gibt es andere bezeichnungen abgesehen von hd?


Ja, cdrom und fd. Aber für Festplatten muss es hd sein. Es könnte natürlich sein, das das BIOS die Platte wieder "verloren" hat wenn die Spannung dafür beim Einschalten nicht ausreicht und dementsprechend die USB Initialisierung fehlgeschlagen ist. Laut der Online-Beschreibung hat das Gehäuse allerdings eine externe Spannungsquelle...  - bleibt die Frage warum dann die Stromanzeige ausgeht? 

Gruß


----------



## Laudian (3. November 2008)

@Deepthroat

Unter Linux sind die Blockdevice-Bezeichnungen fuer USB-Geraete nicht eindeutig, da sie nicht immer gleich eingebunden werden.

Die Einzige Moeglichkeit hier immer das gleiche Geraet zu nutzen ist die UUID ...


----------



## Leugim (3. November 2008)

Super! Ich war schon beim aufgeben..  Verstehe ich richtig, dass die UUID sich verändert von rechner zu rechner? 

Ich starte jetzt mal knoppix (geht schneller) und
- bekomme die UUID heraus ist das so richtig?
*$ ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid*
- verändere die menu.lst (ersetze den root eintrag mit der UUID)
- brenne das ganze auf die grub startcd und versuche es erneut.

@deepthroat: Weshalb die disk kurz ausgeht ist mir ein Rätsel. Man hört und spürt wie die drehzahl kurz beim booten runtergeht sobald die anzeige erlischt. Das gleiche passiert übrigends mit jedem rechner und nur per USB mit eSata nicht.

Ich melde mich dann wieder mit dem Ergebnis Tausend Dank, Laudian und Deepthroat! Eure Geduld in Ehren


----------



## deepthroat (3. November 2008)

Laudian hat gesagt.:


> @Deepthroat
> 
> Unter Linux sind die Blockdevice-Bezeichnungen fuer USB-Geraete nicht eindeutig, da sie nicht immer gleich eingebunden werden.


Wir sprechen hier aber nicht von Linux sondern von Grub. Da sind sie eindeutig. Siehe http://www.novell.com/documentation/suse91/suselinux-adminguide/html/ch07s04.html#sec:grub.devices

Gruß

PS: @Leugim: Du kannst auch in der Grub Shell nach kernel images auf allen angeschlossenen Geräten die Grub erkennt suchen lassen:

```
find /vmlinuz
```


----------



## Raubkopierer (3. November 2008)

die uuid findet man recht bequem mittels blkid herraus. Und in Grub ist es sicherer eben root über /dev/disk/by-uuid/UUID anzugeben. Für den eigentlichen Bootprozess ist root aber erstmal recht belanglos. Wichtig ist es den Kernel zu starten.


----------



## Leugim (3. November 2008)

Ich bin noch am probieren, allerdings habe ich festgestellt, dass blkid und /dev/disk/by-uuid unterschiedliches ausgeben.
bei blkid kommt folgendes raus:


> /dev/loop0: LABEL="KNOPPIX_FS" TYPE="iso9660"
> /dev/sda1: SEC_TYPE="msdos" UUID="0000-0000" TYPE="vfat"
> /dev/loop1: LABEL="KNOPPIX_FS" TYPE="ISO9660"



per dev/disk/by-uuid
bekomme ich "seltsame" werte für sda5 und sda6. seltsam weil sie nicht wie uuids aussehen. z.B: sda5: 20CCC870CCC841B0 (häh?)
sda2 und sda1 wiederum haben anscheinend "richtige" uuids.

Was ist denn mit sda3 und sda4? muss es die nicht auch geben?
Ist das irgendein Indiz oder ist das normal?

*//nachtrag:* Per uuid booten klappt leider auch nicht. ich bekomme nur "error 15 the file does not exist" und wenn ich das ohne menu.lst ausprobiere und die uuid eintippe, dann startet sich der rechner neu.

was würdet ihr denn jetzt an meiner Stelle machen? interne platte besorgen?


----------



## deepthroat (3. November 2008)

Leugim hat gesagt.:


> was würdet ihr denn jetzt an meiner Stelle machen? interne platte besorgen?


Ich würde erstmal feststellen welche Geräte Grub überhaupt erkennt. Es hat ja keinen Sinn mit einer UUID booten zu wollen wenn keine Geräte da sind.

Ich würde fast vermuten, das das BIOS die USB disk nicht initialisiert gekriegt hat. Evlt. würde ein BIOS Upgrade helfen.

Eine Alternative wäre z.B. syslinux. D.h. den Kernel direkt mit auf die CD zu brennen (bei einem Kernel Update müßtest du dann die Prozedur wiederholen), so das kein Bootloader über das BIOS auf die USB disk zugreifen muss sondern gleich den Kernel startet. Der Kernel sollte dann in der Lage sein die USB Geräte (im initrd Image) zu initialisieren und das System von dort zu booten.

Gruß


----------

